# Shaking down my Johnson 4hp



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like XD50 oil Mix up some 50:1 and a good dose of seafoam  

New plugs gapped correctly  (keep the old ones as spares)

Keep the old prop for a while  Dings are ok  

do a compression test ...

Keep us posted ...


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

So, assuming I get a variation on my compression test, isn't it pretty expensive to fix that? I assume I have to at least replace the rings, no?

Hooching


----------

